# Ford 4000 adding a 5320 loader



## BobEfisher

I'm gonna install this 5320 loader on my 4000 and can't find any information on the loader. Does anyone know anything about this help with the hydraulic hook up is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## HarveyW

Hello Bob, welcome to the tractor forum.

When you say "5320 loader", do you mean a loader from a John Deere 5320?? If so, there are three possible loaders fit on that tractor 510, 521, or 541.


----------



## BobEfisher

HarveyW said:


> Hello Bob, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> When you say "5320 loader", do you mean a loader from a John Deere 5320?? If so, there are three possible loaders fit on that tractor 510, 521, or 541.


No sir. I mean a longagribusiness 5320. Sorry for not stating that


----------



## HarveyW

Below is a loader parts manual for sale on ebay. I presume this was originally a Long Loader. Difficult to get parts for Long tractors, so it will be very difficult to get loader parts. 


https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Long-Agribu...er-Parts-Manual-Serial-no-01012-/371353934631


----------



## BobEfisher

That page is missing. Theres no listing


----------



## HarveyW

Bob,
Somebody beat you to it!!! As I said, parts for Long tractors are hard to find. Obviously, manuals for Long equipment are also hard to come by.


----------



## Ultradog

BobEfisher said:


> I'm gonna install this 5320 loader on my 4000 and can't find any information on the loader. Does anyone know anything about this help with the hydraulic hook up is appreciated. Thanks


Which 4000 - 3 cylinder or 4 cylinder?
What model/s of Long tractor did the loader fit or do you know?
Does the loader have its own pump and hyd controls? Is the loader frame the hydraulic reservoir like many are?
Just not enough info to give you any kind of a meaningful answer.


----------



## BobEfisher

Ultradog said:


> Which 4000 - 3 cylinder or 4 cylinder?
> What model/s of Long tractor did the loader fit or do you know?
> Does the loader have its own pump and hyd controls? Is the loader frame the hydraulic reservoir like many are?
> Just not enough info to give you any kind of a meaningful answer.


Thanks for the help. It is a 3 cylinder. The loader came new on a farmtrac 545. The loader has its own hydraulic controls. But no pump. Im guessing i will have to buy a pump for this tractor


----------



## BobEfisher

I'm curious as to whether I will need a separate auxiliary pump for tge loader. Anywhere all these connections go


----------



## Fedup

What you need depends entirely on what you already have. There are always multiple options with powering a loader. The style/configuration of the valve you intend to use. If your tractor has at least two remote valves already installed you could use that method and operate the loader without using a separate valve at all. Many people do just that. Some use a single remote valve to supply flow to another valve to operate the loader. While these options may work, they both have their drawbacks. Still another idea is to use a power beyond capable loader valve in conjunction with an adapter plate tied into the tractor's existing system. Not many people choose to mount an additional pump unless it's an industrial type loader that requires more oil flow than the tractor system provides. Your tractor's internal pump should supply 8 or 9 GPM which will operate a farm loader well enough. This would be my choice if I were doing it, and if the loader valve is not the right type, I'd find one that is.


----------



## Ultradog

BobEfisher said:


> I'm curious as to whether I will need a separate auxiliary pump for tge loader. Anywhere all these connections go


We aren't there to see it and you aren't providing much in the way of pictures which would help a lot. How many horsepower was the tractor that loader came off? If it was 25 hp the loader is likely too small for your 52 hp Ford. If it was on an 80 hp tractor it's likely too big.
What year tractor was it on?
Older tractors had lower flow rates on their hyd pumps. Your 4000 has an under 5 gpm pump. Newer tractors had much higher flow rates - like maybe 15 gpm.
As I asked before does the loader have its own oil reservoir? 
There are two ways of powering a loader.
One is to use the tractor's onboard hydraulic system. You could run it off a valve under the seat. But if the loader came off a 15 gpm hyd system it would be slow.
The other way to run a loader is with a front mounted pump. For that you need a reservoir. You also need a pump correctly sized for your loader's hyd system. Then you need to correctly plumb it in to your existing control valve - which we haven't seen and dont know if it is any good.
We also don't know if the loader will fit on your tractor without heavy modification - torch and welder work. We don't know your skill level - if you can do that kind of work.
There is no "kit" to put that loader on a Ford. There's no manual to buy, no link to send you to.
It may be a relatively simple job to get it to work on your tractor. It may be an impossibility or a nightmare - or worse.
We aren't polymaths. And we're not mindreaders.


----------



## Ultradog

Fedup said:


> What you need depends entirely on what you already have. There are always multiple options with powering a loader. The style/configuration of the valve you intend to use. If your tractor has at least two remote valves already installed you could use that method and operate the loader without using a separate valve at all. Many people do just that. Some use a single remote valve to supply flow to another valve to operate the loader. While these options may work, they both have their drawbacks. Still another idea is to use a power beyond capable loader valve in conjunction with an adapter plate tied into the tractor's existing system. Not many people choose to mount an additional pump unless it's an industrial type loader that requires more oil flow than the tractor system provides. Your tractor's internal pump should supply 8 or 9 GPM which will operate a farm loader well enough. This would be my choice if I were doing it, and if the loader valve is not the right type, I'd find one that is.


Good post.
But I'm pretty sure his pump us under 5 gpm.
Not untill the 36/46/5600s did the Fords get an 8+ gpm pump.


----------



## BobEfisher

Ultradog said:


> We aren't there to see it and you aren't providing much in the way of pictures which would help a lot. How many horsepower was the tractor that loader came off? If it was 25 hp the loader is likely too small for your 52 hp Ford. If it was on an 80 hp tractor it's likely too big.
> What year tractor was it on?
> Older tractors had lower flow rates on their hyd pumps. Your 4000 has an under 5 gpm pump. Newer tractors had much higher flow rates - like maybe 15 gpm.
> As I asked before does the loader have its own oil reservoir?
> There are two ways of powering a loader.
> One is to use the tractor's onboard hydraulic system. You could run it off a valve under the seat. But if the loader came off a 15 gpm hyd system it would be slow.
> The other way to run a loader is with a front mounted pump. For that you need a reservoir. You also need a pump correctly sized for your loader's hyd system. Then you need to correctly plumb it in to your existing control valve - which we haven't seen and dont know if it is any good.
> We also don't know if the loader will fit on your tractor without heavy modification - torch and welder work. We don't know your skill level - if you can do that kind of work.
> There is no "kit" to put that loader on a Ford. There's no manual to buy, no link to send you to.
> It may be a relatively simple job to get it to work on your tractor. It may be an impossibility or a nightmare - or worse.
> We aren't polymaths. And we're not mindreaders.


The loader came off of a 03 or 2004 Farmtrac 545. It came from the dealership installed. But it was too much for the 545. There is no remote, no additional hydraulics on my 4000. I know very little about this. So any help is appreciated. I will get pictures of the loader this afternoon. Thanks


----------



## Fedup

True, it is a 4000 so okay, you're right about the pump size. 

If the loader was on A Farmtrac 545 it should be at least somewhat suited to the tractor. I don't know much about the Farmtrac other than they "appear" to be patterned after some of the 10/30 series Ford tractors. Size wise at least. I would assume a good welder could make any "adjustments" needed to get it to fit.


----------



## BinVa

What loader do the mounts currently on the tractor fit?


----------



## BobEfisher

The mounts fit. The loader fits. I just need help hooking up the hydraulics


----------



## Fedup

If I were doing it, I would start with one of these. If your present loader valve is power beyond capable, then all you need is three hoses and some fittings. If the internal pump output is too small and your loader operates too slow, you might explore larger pump options. There are a large number of 2000 - 4000 tractor/loader units out there, and most people are satisfied with the performance.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/tisco-hydraulic-plate-valve-add-on-hv5902

I am curious as to why the loader was "too much for the 545"? Seems to me the two tractors are fairly similar.


----------



## BinVa

Fedup has given you the answer...I believe Ford also offered a OEM adapter plate that was switchable(lever activated)between a loader and acc. SCV outlets. I think there may have been some confusion about your original question as to whether you needed a complete mounting kit + Hydraulics for your loader/tractor combination. B.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BobEfisher

Ultradog said:


> Good post.
> But I'm pretty sure his pump us under 5 gpm.
> Not untill the 36/46/5600s did the Fords get an 8+ gpm pump.


----------



## BobEfisher

Fedup said:


> If I were doing it, I would start with one of these. If your present loader valve is power beyond capable, then all you need is three hoses and some fittings. If the internal pump output is too small and your loader operates too slow, you might explore larger pump options. There are a large number of 2000 - 4000 tractor/loader units out there, and most people are satisfied with the performance.
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/tisco-hydraulic-plate-valve-add-on-hv5902
> 
> I am curious as to why the loader was "too much for the 545"? Seems to me the two tractors are fairly similar.


 When the 545 was purchased tge dealer had to install a loader that was technically for a slightly larger tractor. As the one for the 545 was not in stock.


----------



## BobEfisher

Fedup said:


> If I were doing it, I would start with one of these. If your present loader valve is power beyond capable, then all you need is three hoses and some fittings. If the internal pump output is too small and your loader operates too slow, you might explore larger pump options. There are a large number of 2000 - 4000 tractor/loader units out there, and most people are satisfied with the performance.
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/tisco-hydraulic-plate-valve-add-on-hv5902
> 
> I am curious as to why the loader was "too much for the 545"? Seems to me the two tractors are fairly similar.


 I appreciate your help. The recommended loader was not in stock when tge 545 was purchased. So the dealer installed one that was technically for a larger model


----------



## BobEfisher

Ultradog said:


> Good post.
> But I'm pretty sure his pump us under 5 gpm.
> Not untill the 36/46/5600s did the Fords get an 8+ gpm pump.


I have added pictures of the 545, the l9ader controls and where its currently hooked to the 545, as well as my 4000. Any help is appreciated


----------



## BobEfisher

Fedup said:


> If I were doing it, I would start with one of these. If your present loader valve is power beyond capable, then all you need is three hoses and some fittings. If the internal pump output is too small and your loader operates too slow, you might explore larger pump options. There are a large number of 2000 - 4000 tractor/loader units out there, and most people are satisfied with the performance.
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/tisco-hydraulic-plate-valve-add-on-hv5902
> 
> I am curious as to why the loader was "too much for the 545"? Seems to me the two tractors are fairly similar.


 I appreciate the help. I am unfamiliar with all this. I'm attaching pictures of where the loader hoses hook to the 545. The only one I'm unsure of is where it hooks to the pump on the 545. I have no clue where that would go on my 4000


----------

